# Looking for plants



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey all,

It's time to get the beast up and running again and I need plants. I don't care what they are; I just want to fill the tank up. If you've got trimmings I'll take them! It's going to take a LOT of mass to fill her up. 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

you need warm water plants because of the discus right? I've got a few dwarf sags you can have, I can trim some of my rotala rountilifia incia.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I have some extra 'Sunset' hygrophila, not a large amount, maybe 10-12 stems. There is lots of lizard's tail in my pond, which I am experimenting with as a submersed aquarium plant. Being on the east side of White Rock Lake, it will be a bit of a drive for you from Lewisville.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I have hornwort  ... I probably have a decent selection, you're welcome to come harvest what you'd like. I haven't had the time to put into it recently since I'm trying to start a business, so be warned, BBA is prevalent. :-(


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Phil, I'm about to do a trim. Pm me your address and I'll get a box out to you. Did you manage to keep any of the nymphea? I have some Najas sp 'Roraima' that is the best for new tank cycling.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

maybe we should just knock on the apartment door, or give him a call.


----------

